# CPT Help Please Cysto evac of clots



## bill2doc (Mar 1, 2013)

Can i get some help with CPT code(s) please....Thinking 52001 w/51600 ??

Genitalia was prepped and draped in the standard surgical fashion. 
A 25-French 30 degree rigid cystoscope was passed into the urethra.  There was
some bleeding noted in the prostatic urethra.  The bladder was entered, there
was a large amount of blood clots in the bladder and diffuse oozing.  A
28-French continuous flow resectoscope was passed into the bladder. Using a 24
French loop, blood clots were removed from the bladder piece by piece.  Oozing was
partially controlled and any active bleeders in the bladder were also
cauterized.  There is still some diffuse oozing from prostatic bed and from
the bladder surface. At the end of the procedure, there was no active arterial
bleed.  A 0.038 Super Stiff wire was passed into the bladder through the
cystoscope.  A 24-French 3-way Foley catheter was passed over the Super Stiff
wire, 15 mL of sterile water was placed in the Foley balloon.  The bladder was
irrigated, several clots were irrigated out.  Cystogram was performed and this
showed intact bladder.  The patient was then transferred to the ICU with Foley
slight traction and CBI started.


----------



## Mconway03 (Mar 5, 2013)

51600 is bundled into 52001... i would only use 52001


----------



## sarah.medicalcoder (Mar 8, 2013)

Per encoder those two codes are not bundled, which website did you go on to find that just curious  Id like to read more about it.

Thank you


----------



## Mconway03 (Mar 11, 2013)

sarah.medicalcoder said:


> Per encoder those two codes are not bundled, which website did you go on to find that just curious  Id like to read more about it.
> 
> Thank you


I apologize!  When I entered the codes into my bundling validation system, I must have used 52005 instead of 52001. 51600 is bundled into 52005!!!  OOPS


----------



## bill2doc (Mar 11, 2013)

So since i dont have a bundling issue, would you still advise the 52001?


----------



## Jashani1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Use CPT 52001


----------

